# [SOLVED] Thinkpad W530 with NVIDIA K2000 gives black screen

## samidarko

I'm trying to make work the nvidia-drivers with my graphic card:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev ff)

uname -a

Linux 3.14.14-gentoo #3 SMP Sun Aug 10 19:00:42 SGT 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

The intel side is working fine but I can't make work the discrete one, the laptop is booting

I find these mesages in dmesg:

[    8.520759] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20131218/nsarguments-95)

...

NVRM: nvidia_frontend_open: minor 0, module->open() failed, error -5

linux kernel configuration

http://dpaste.com/26VTEKY

dmesg

http://dpaste.com/0RPCYJG

Xorg.0.log

http://dpaste.com/320NZJ5

I got the last kernel version, the last UEFI, 

Every time I build I do:

make && make modules_install && make install && emerge @module-rebuild

Or:

emerge @x11-module-rebuild

Also tried different xorg.cong configuration, like minimal, nvidia-xconfig generated or any.

Any help would be welcome : )Last edited by samidarko on Thu May 18, 2017 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

samidarko,

Welcome to the forums.

You have an Optimus graphics solution.  This means that you can use the Intel Graphics on its own, or the Intel and nVidia together but nVidia alone will only give you a blank screen.

Search for Optimus both here and on Wiki

----------

## samidarko

Hi Neddy,

I appreciate the answer but I did use this laptop with other linux distribution and I was able to boot on any mode (integrated or discrete or optimus) without any problem and I had confirmation that is possible with Gentoo from the IRC channel #gentoo.

There is a "boostraping" problem you can observe in the dmesg log:

[   17.777660] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

[   17.803284] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x25:0x28:1181)

[   17.803291] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

[   17.803310] NVRM: nvidia_frontend_open: minor 0, module->open() failed, error -5

I'm looking for some help to resolve this problem. I spent many hours since last week-end (I really mean a lot of time), also on #gentoo. I found some resources on some forums, and followed them, but without any luck that's why I'm here.

Some people say it's a bug from ACPI in the kernel, I changed of kernel, some others said it's an irq one (didn try to change this). I'm really running out of ideas.

Anyway thanks again for your help : )

UPDATE

I just rebuilt my kernel with genkernel ... still have the same issue ...

----------

## samidarko

Finally I found some help (again) from IRC #gentoo. Thank you guys, you're really AWSOME!

My working kernel configuration + nvidia driver 343.13 :

http://dpaste.com/3T85Z5Z

----------

